
Herman Miller and Logitech Join to Create High-Performance Furniture for Gamers - ihuman
https://www.hermanmiller.com/press/press-releases/herman-miller-and-logitech-g-join-forces-to-create-high-performance-furniture-solutions-for-gamers/
======
ihuman
Original title is "Herman Miller & Logitech G Join Forces to Create High-
Performance Furniture Solutions for Gamers", but I had to cut a couple words
to fit within the character limit. I'm curious if this means HM is entering
the mid-tier desk chair market. Right now "gaming chairs" at that price point
are mostly styled after race-car seats, which aren't very ergonomic. Hopefully
this will result in more people being able to afford better chairs and
healthier backs.

Worst case is we get an RGB Aeron.

